# Flowering Quad



## pavlova615 (Feb 16, 2006)

I saw pics on MUA about this...how are you girls planning to get ahold of it?  WIll it be available in the US?


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 16, 2006)

I am not going to even bother with it, if I can swap for it then thats ok but otherwise, nope not going to pay extra for shipping, cp's etc just to have it ...its not that great to go to all the trouble.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 16, 2006)

what flowering quad r we talking about?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_what flowering quad r we talking about?_

 
an asian exclusive that comes out with culturebloom


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_what flowering quad r we talking about?_

 

This is the quad










I really want it but I guess I am going to have to pass. I am sure there are colors very similar to the ones in the quad.


----------



## cloverette (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone know where in asia? only far eastern or also middle eastern countries?


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 16, 2006)

i'd want it if those two e/s weren't LUSTRES....blech.


----------



## User34 (Feb 17, 2006)

That quad it pretty nice. Why didn't they have it here????
I would have been more excited about the collection then.


----------



## Trax (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you! That helped a lot.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks guys so much i was lost for a sec....these colors are ugly...nothing special i say we wait for the sweety cake quad...plus we ALL have honesty already we dont need another....or do we?


thanks again, Allan


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_This is the quad









I really want it but I guess I am going to have to pass. I am sure there are colors very similar to the ones in the quad._


----------



## burkle (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of Flowering quad from the Isetan seasonal beauty magazine. I think it is more accurate than the pic above. Release date in Japan has been moved up to 1 March.


----------



## lianna (Feb 19, 2006)

It's so pretty! But that pink looks pretty loud.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 19, 2006)

The quad looks so good! I'll be sure to grab one when it comes to Singapore


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oooohhhhh..... nice!! *drools*


----------



## badpenny (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's pretty, but nothing special.  I just HAD to have the Buidoir Hues quad but ended up selling that one since it wasn't anything special, either.  There are a lot of similiar shadows.


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone know if Flowering quad is out in HK yet? And where are the MAC counters in HK? DH was in a mall around Kowloon yday but did not see a MAC counter. =\ i hope he's able to pick one up for me...


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 20, 2006)

yes that pic does some justice.....but i have toooo many pinks....i want mac to come out with an ALL BLUE collection!


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 20, 2006)

wow, there's a big difference in the two pics. now, i'm not sure if i want a CP of this quad anymore. :/


----------



## rainbow (Mar 11, 2006)

i dont find the color @ all tempting. infact i was pretty happy because that means i will save my bullet for the Sweetie Launch later on..


----------



## docmaria (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_yes that pic does some justice.....but i have toooo many pinks....i want mac to come out with an ALL BLUE collection!_

 
Hmmm, there was Denim Dish....


----------



## lianna (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice picture of the quad. IRL, the shimmers in Blossomcherry and Early Lawn aren't as obvious though.


----------



## Amelyn (Mar 12, 2006)

i'm not really a fan of the flowering quad also.

Not sure why but it just doesn't appeal to me


----------



## katrina_chips (Mar 13, 2006)

I also was tempted when I saw it. Perhaps it would look good with a PPP, but if it doesn't show up on the back of my hands, it won't  probably show up properly on my lids. The shades are too sheer for my tone.


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 20, 2006)

just got it in the mail... they're pretty colours


----------



## cloverette (Mar 20, 2006)

i just got mine today, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










oh, & the colors are SO much prettier in real life!


----------



## Isis (Mar 20, 2006)

I finally cracked and have one on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much thanks to a lovelly MUA/Specktra-ette. Besides, these colors are perfect for me, and I actually don't have Honesty in my kit LOL


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

the colors r too pastel for me... they are so pretty but they would totally wash me out...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_



_

 
This is the ONLY photo I've seen of this quad that makes me want it!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_This is the ONLY photo I've seen of this quad that makes me want it!_

 
That's pretty accurate, except I don't think the pink is quite so purple.  It really is beautiful in person, the picture of spring.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_do you swap it for money, or another mac product?



Honestly I could only do this either through concealed cash or money order.. =\_

 
If you were able to swap: it would be for something you want (IE: Flowering quad) for something of yours that they want (and it doen't always have to be MAC but most likelly some other high end item).

But I do think a money order is going to be your best bet on this one. There are loads of people on MUA willing to CP these.


----------



## wiffa (Mar 24, 2006)

an old post I know, but I got a cp for this, and I hated the quad. The e/s were lacking serious pigmentation. I swapped it after trying to wear it for 2 days. I tried with UD PP as a base, no dice and then with Bamboom as a base. 

You can really pass on this one.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pavlova615* 
_I saw pics on MUA about this...how are you girls planning to get ahold of it?  WIll it be available in the US?_


----------



## cloverette (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wiffa* 
_an old post I know, but I got a cp for this, and I hated the quad. The e/s were lacking serious pigmentation. I swapped it after trying to wear it for 2 days. I tried with UD PP as a base, no dice and then with Bamboom as a base. 

You can really pass on this one._

 

same here! it's a beautiful quad, but the colors aren't really me. so, after using it once, i'm going to swap it, too.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm thinkign of swaping mine too, the colours just don't show very well on me


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone actually have a pic of them using this quad?


----------



## amethyst_twine (Mar 25, 2006)

The colors come out quite well on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just have to layer. Don't have a picture though, my sucky digicam wouldn't be able to capture the colors anyway.


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Does anyone actually have a pic of them using this quad?_

 
Hey reynaldo, here's me with my Flowering quad. Sorry about my lousy skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I used:
On crease area, Blossomcherry.
Bottom, Early Lawn and Lucky Jade.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 25, 2006)

heyyy, i like that!


----------



## anuy (Mar 25, 2006)

is the green like lustreleaf eyeshadow? is the pink similar to anything? i dont know if i want this


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 25, 2006)

IMO, both colours are rather unique. But if I had to really choose another shade that's a bit similar, then I would say Early Lawn is similar to Sprout. I can't find any that is similar to Blossomcherry though. HTHs!


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

I happened to have them both on my desk when I saw this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anything, Sprout reminds me of 'Pistachio' e/s from Clarins, but tinted a shade darker and a more frosty finish. I've been looking for a MAC replacement for that hue for a while, so finding the Flowering quad was a dash if luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit - I've also uploaded it to the swatch gallery, here .


----------



## llucidity (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Does anyone actually have a pic of them using this quad?_

 

I was messing around with my quad when I got my quad a couple of weeks ago. All the 4 colors on one eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Lined with Shu Uemura Drawing Pencil in ME Khaki


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 26, 2006)

Jealousy!  I have one on the way, can't wait to get it.


----------



## nines (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anybody know if Flowering Quad is available in the Middle east?  Particularly Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 29, 2006)

I got mine yesterday and can't wait to wear it!


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 30, 2006)

I got this quad int he mail today.  I am unimpressed with Early lawn...even after putting a few layers on it still didn't show.  Blossom Cherry is a lovely pink though....but I was more excited about this quad then I needed to be...


----------



## samila18 (Mar 30, 2006)

I want it SO bad.. someone asked me to pay $49 for it and I just don't have that kind of $$.. because I already had a CP of the travel palettes! =T


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 31, 2006)

I finally tried mine and I am not impressed! Every color except Sunseed barely shows up on me!


----------



## llucidity (Mar 31, 2006)

The lustres in this quad arent too pigmented but using a base like shadesticks help the colors pop better


----------

